#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  HELP WITH CMG/Tutorials! (Senior Petroleum Engineering Student)

## husamujahed

Hey Everyone,



Glad I came by this site. I'm currently in my last year studying Petroleum Engineering and we are about to start our senior design project in a matter of 2 months or so. I was wondering if anyone has any CMG tutorials that cover the basics and if possible some that go in depth about the software. Any help would be much appreciated.See More: HELP WITH CMG/Tutorials! (Senior Petroleum Engineering Student)

----------

